# My 28 Gallon 'Wild Jungle' Bowfront Journal



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Finally got around to setting up my 28 gallon bowfront.

*Tank Specs*
Topfin 28 Gallow Bowfront
Substrate 100% Eco Complete
Eheim 2213 Filter
AH supply 2x55 watt Kit 


_Extended view of the Jungle_


_A closer look at the chaos_

This tank has been setup for about a week now with plants. Right now, I think I have way too many plants, and it's kinda creating a jungle look right now, hence the name of this journal. As soon as I figure out how things will look as they fill in, and I find some place to put extra plants, this 'Wild Jungle' will get it's trim. Right now there's a dwarf puffer in there hunting for tag along snails. 

This is my highest tech setup so far with 4.6 wpg and pressurized CO2. I'm dosing ferts using a modified version of the Estimative Index. So hopefully things will go well. I have some hair algae pop up on the Alternanthera reineckii (back left) when I first started without CO2. It used to be worse, but now the CO2 is flowing and things are looking better.

You can see the crazy amount of pearling on the riccia in the front right, and also the haze of bubbles on the plants and in the water.

Well it's a start! Enjoy :mod:



_Updated Shot October 29,2006_

-John N.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Looking good!


----------



## Jubs (Mar 24, 2006)

That looks good John! I can't wait to get an Ah kit myself I wish I had to money and the access for some of the nice plants you have as well.


----------

